# Scratched up, beat up



## Vizsla Baby

We are in the process of moving to our farm. It's 32 acres, 2 ponds, woods, pasture, absolutely stunning! We have sold our house and are now renting a house 2 miles from the farm while we built our "old fashioned" farm house.

We have 2 V's - Sadie who is 3 and Argo who is 5. Both are fantastic dogs (they are V's after all) but Sadie is a born runner. Now that we are going to the farm daily for 1 or 2 hours, she has developed stamina that I never even expected - I thought she was fit before!

The problem is she crashes through the woods at about 40 mph and she is all beat up. Scratches, raised welts, thorns, all part of the experience to her. She doesn't seem bothered at all by it but I feel awful when I pet her and rub on her and I feel the injuries. No bleeding injuries, just welts, rough spots, etc. All over her ears, chest & front legs mainly.

Is this just normal for these dogs who run a lot? Will she "toughen up" to this or should we try to keep her out of the woods as much as possible? (easier said than done) 

We plan to clear some of the obvious thorn bushes but with 32 acres, you can't get even close to all of them. And some of it is probably from scraping against sticks & stuff.

My instinct says let her be who she is and enjoy her fabulous life as long as the damage is minor - I just wonder if it will 'build" over time and get more serious.

Hoping some of you who have frequent off leash, woods runners can help! or at least commiserate!


----------



## emilycn

My little scamp gets beat up all the time by her environment. I would say let her be, keep some veterycin on hand and watch out form embedded thorns.


----------



## texasred

She's having the time of her life. I vote for let her be. Veterycin is great for scraps, keeps them from getting infected. Also if she has had a really fun day, you can give her a Epson salt bath. It cuts down on any soreness.


----------



## R E McCraith

VB - neVer eVer forget !!! 1000yrs of breeding 2 have a hunting mutt - you can never control the environment they work in - off lead & FREE is when they are their best - on the farm clean up what you can - but think about that - you may V destroying habitat that upland birds need 2 survive - read THE RED BADGE of COURAGE - our V's do not think of this - they go where the game is - just PATCH them up & put them back in the field where they belong - too many forget what they were bred 4 - they will get BLOODY !!!!


----------



## MilesMom

Ours have scratches on their bellies, inner thighs, and torso all of the time from diving into bushes. They get their fair share of battle scars, but I figure if they didn't like the scratches from their wild escapades that they would stop jumping into plants. Just this morning they navigated their way through a thick patch of brush and were as happy as can be ;D


----------



## dextersmom

Dex doesn't like running through bushes, brush, etc. Birch stole his stick at the park yesterday morning and had a great time getting him to chase her. Her go-to move was to run under the really low branches of the big pine trees. The first time Dexter went after her and must have gotten a face full of pine needles, because he wouldn't go back under again. They ended up doing figure eights between two pine trees in the park for a good half hour because every time he got close to catching her, she'd duck under a low branch and run out the other side. It was great fun to watch  (And yay for Dexter learning how to share sticks ;D)


----------



## harrigab

Ruby's had her share of scratches and scrapes this shooting season, she won't plunge into brambles or thick cover though. Would she rather avoid these scrapes than go out on the hunt? No chance !!


----------



## R E McCraith

Half way into the season - PIKE has no whiskers - worn away - his six eyebrow hairs are gone - ear & tail tip always have a scab - the nose is raw - have washed enough seed out of his eyes 2 redo the front yard - come spring - PIKE dreams - when will VVe get back 2 VVork !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Maddie split her ear day before yesterday. Healing up better than I thought. Ears sure bleed a lot.


----------



## texasred

Lucy is my dog that gets beat up most in the field. I think she looks at thick cover as a challenge, and has to see how fast she can charge though it. I swear that dog will crawl under briars, if her nose leads her there.
High wild rose is about the only thing that stops Lucy, and Cash. But that's normally after they have went part of the way in, and have to be carried out.
June looks at them like you must be nuts to go in that. Cash has been so beat up by it in the past, that he walked like a old man the next day. Gave him a long soak in a warm Epson salt bath, then he was ready to roll.

Have you ever noticed that a dog will act so tired after a hunt, that they need help getting back in the truck. They put their front feet on it, and then turn and look at you. You go to another field to check it out, and they are bouncing like Tigger on Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ripped ears

Cut noses 

Red flanks

Cut tails

Thorns

Barb wire marks

Don't hear them complaining, let them mend, they will be good to go in a couple of days.

Hobbsy


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

I love this quote from the AKC breed standard for the Vizsla. You would think the following quote would apply to many of the pointing breeds, but it doesn't. Only our beloved Vs has this specifically mentioned as standard to be admired. The emphasis are mine.


"It is strongly emphasized that *field conditioned coats*, as well as brawny or sinewy muscular condition and *honorable scars indicating a working and hunting dog are never to be penalized in this dog."*

Just my .02.

RT


----------



## Copperboy426

Copper is free to roam out in the fields for an hour or more every day. I'm just touch and go with it. If he's scratched up, I usually give him a day or two to recover by keeping him closer to the house and playing fetch (tennis ball, frisbee, and pecans are his fave). He still gets plenty of exercise.

You'll learn where you can and can't go very quick! Hope you have had a smooth transition and been able to have some friends up from back home. Y'all are going to love that land! 

I tore my ACL and possibly more a few days ago, so at least you're not having to control a vizsla on that much land on one leg!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Sorry for the delay in posting, our daughter got married this weekend  Been a fun, but busy 4 days!

Thanks for all the advice! I'll definitely just let her do her thing then. She loves it so much, they truly are bred for off leash running. She never tires. 

Love My V's! And definitely our beautiful bride!


----------

